# Probleme mit Audiophile 2496



## V-power (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo erstmal,
ich habe einen Freund der ziemlich gut singen kann, deswegen haben wir uns gedacht das wir das mal aufnehmen.Darauf hin habe ich mir den Rat bei Musicstore eingeholt doch die audiophile 2496 zu kaufen, das habe ich dann nach Überlegungen und Nachforschungen auch getan. Jetzt habe ich das Problem das während ich eine Aufnahme mache die Stimme nur auf einer Seite der Kopfhörer zu hören ist. Ist das ein Fehler oder normal ? Wenn ich auf eine Mono Spur aufnehme, kann ich die Stimme nach der Aufnahme auf beiden Boxen abhören. Nur halt wärend der Aufnahme nicht was aber sehr wichtig wäre. Und kann mir eventuell jemand sagen was die besten Einstellungen sind. Hab leider von der Karte nicht soviel Ahnung und schon in so vielen foren gestöbert aber nix gefunden was mir helfen konnte

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (8. Oktober 2007)

Welches Programm benutzt Du zum Aufnehmen ? Wo ist der Kopfhörer angeschlossen ?

mfg chmee


----------



## V-power (8. Oktober 2007)

Ja ich benutze cubase sx zum aufnehmen, das Mikrofon ist ein Sennheiser 416N welches in einen Vorverstärker von Tupe MP STudio von ART  geht, das wiederum geht in den Eingang der Audiophile, an dem Ausgang der Karte habe ich einen normalen Verstärker von Pioneer angeschlossen wo dann auch die Kopfhörer reinkommen.

Mfg danke schonmal


----------



## chmee (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich arbeite nicht mit Cubase SX, es kann aber sein, dass während der Aufnahme Input 1/2 (Monitoring) wiedergegeben wird, also Dein Mikrokanal 1 eben Links liegt, während auf Input 2 kein Signal läuft. Vielleicht wäre die einfachste Möglichkeit, das Monitoring auszuschalten oder die Spur während der Aufnahme stumm zu schalten ( Mute ).

mfg chmee


----------



## V-power (8. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich das so mache kann man sich beim singen gar nicht hören was nicht so praktisch ist, aber trotzdem Vielen Dank


----------



## chmee (8. Oktober 2007)

Deswegen macht sich ein Mixer ganz gut 

Hast Du denn mal geschaut, ob Du in Cubase erzwingen kannst, die Inputs als einzelne Monokanäle zu betrachten ?

Ich habe in meiner Anlage das Mikro auch direkt über den Mixer zurück an den Sängerkopfhörer geschickt, damit erübrigt sich das Monitoring über die Soundkarte und bei weiser Verschaltung hat man nie Probleme mit Feedbacks und Ähnlichem.

mfg chmee


----------



## V-power (8. Oktober 2007)

Nein das habe ich noch nicht probiert, werde ich aber gleich mal machen. Das hört sich gut an ich hab leider keinen Mixer  eventuell wäre das mal eine Investition wert.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (8. Oktober 2007)

Wenn Du Dir einen Mixer kaufst, achte bitte darauf, dass er Subgruppen bzw. mehrere AUX-Sends hat, das macht die Sache sehr logisch und sehr einfach.

mfg chmee


----------

